# Left Know Something's Coming Involving Guns?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I for one entirely believe that something is in the works. The commies are willing to push their treason to any level and I do expect some significant gun related false flag to occur in which a "Conservative" shoots some "peaceful " lefties....



> Have you noticed the multiple calls recently for increased gun control, despite the fact that all of the harm being done presently at leftist riots does not (yet) involve guns?





> So what if the discordant calls for gun control are because those politicians, anarchists, and activists (though I repeat myself) have foreknowledge of some kind of planned escalation of their brand of "protest" and are setting the stage for disingenuous "I told you sos'? What if they have something of a timeline along which they either believe that things will happen or will make things happen, to escalate the blitzkrieg of media and hysteria by which they effect "change" - meaning a coup?





> The obvious next step in the string of events being put into effect by the left is a confrontation involving guns. They seem to want, indeed, to have foreknowledge, that someone at one of these events will use a gun, perhaps one of their own pretending to be an opponent, or maybe a bystander will be threatened and will protect himself and those with him. Regardless, the purge of the Second Amendment will take off as never before. Imagine the hysterical, unhinged screaming that an Alt-Right lunatic finally proved all the leftists right and took a shot. What happened won't matter. Truth will be rejected. The narrative will be everything.


Articles: Does the Left Know Something's Coming Involving Guns?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why the violent push on peaceful people you disagree with. They want the media to have propaganda to disseminate. Facts be damned. Just look at any libtard cause. Based on pure emotion. No facts? Lies will do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a misnomer that the left hate guns. Rather, it is simply a strategic necessity to bring their agenda to it's logical conclusion. it's about control. In order to have full control they must take the guns out of our hands and put it in theirs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> It's a misnomer that the left hate guns. Rather, it is simply a strategic necessity to bring their agenda to it's logical conclusion. it's about control. In order to have full control they must take the guns out of our hands and put it in theirs.


"Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not agreeing with or denying the hypothesis but I have noticed the uptick in gun control talk even though none of the protests/riots have involved gun fire. I did find it odd. Paul Ryan has been helping to lead this. Time to send that RINO packing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Something IS coming involving guns, and it will come following the next horrible mass murder by gun. This is our chance to buy guns at good prices, right now. Don't miss the boat if you have needs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another take on the American Thinker article that could also prove to be correct.....



> Writing at the American Thinker, Jeffery Folks asks if the "Left knows something's coming involving guns?"
> 
> The left has known that for years. Back wen I was sticking my own head up, looking around to make a career choice, the "Progressives" had their own "gun club s." Members of Communist and Fascist front groups were required to on at lest one gun and one b ox of ammunition.
> 
> ...


"Does The Left Know Something's Coming Involving Guns" | Extrano's Alley


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Liberals could not get any gun control legislation passed at the federal level even when they had control of both houses of Congress and Obama was in the White House.
There is no way it will happen now.

Now, state level is a different matter, but then I live in a state that I don't have to worry about.
Any freedom and liberty loving American that lives in a liberal state has only themselves to blame.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Liberals could not get any gun control legislation passed at the federal level even when they had control of both houses of Congress and Obama was in the White House.
> There is no way it will happen now.
> 
> Now, state level is a different matter, but then I live in a state that I don't have to worry about.
> Any freedom and liberty loving American that lives in a liberal state has only themselves to blame.


This is exactly right.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I can tell you one thing for sure - there's a segment of the left that isn't shy about guns and is about as heavily armed a group as they come - the BLM - and they are and can call on something like the Black Panthers that are military trained - and armed ... if there's going to shots traded at a rally somewhere - I'm betting on the BLM being involved ....


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Not sure if anyone watched Speaker Ryan after Trumps
speech on Monday night. He was on cnn. Don't blame you
for not watching. He was really set up nicely by CNN with 
lots of gotcha questions. One of which was the son of a 
man killed by a white supremacist in Wisconsin that Ryan
knew personally. The question was keeping guns out of the
hands of mentally ill and white supremacist. Ryan agreed
with them but then said citizens rights to keep and bear arms
had to be maintained. I would not put it past the current
congress to try and further regulate firearms.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure - there's a segment of the left that isn't shy about guns and is about as heavily armed a group as they come - the BLM - and they are and can call on something like the Black Panthers that are military trained - and armed ... if there's going to shots traded at a rally somewhere - I'm betting on the BLM being involved ....


There are millions of US Army and USMC trained veterans in this country. BLM may win a few initial, minor skirmishes but then they will be eliminated.
I am not discounting veterans of the other branches, my reasoning is simply that Army and Marines are trained as riflemen first, no matter what their MOS is.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^^ not to mention all the military association groups that brandish firearms to represent open carry ^^^^^^
yes maybe the panthers have a few real military trained personnel but they are not that stupid after all they have been around for a long time. now the blm junkies they are that stupid.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gun confiscation at the national level is certain to meet with armed resistance by normal, violence-adverse Americans. They won't risk it. They're not quite ready for the coup yet.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Not agreeing with or denying the hypothesis but I have noticed the uptick in gun control talk even though none of the protests/riots have involved gun fire. I did find it odd. Paul Ryan has been helping to lead this. Time to send that RINO packing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


IDK....the gun man from BLM used a SKS IIRC to assasinate 5 Dallas Police Officers...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> IDK....the gun man from BLM used a SKS IIRC to assasinate 5 Dallas Police Officers...


He did but that was months ago and all the gun control talk has started recently.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Guess you could say that lumping all trump followers
and Republicans in with white supremacist the left could
see to disarms hate groups. According to them we are all
one big hate group since we don't agree with them? 

I don't have much for guns. Am shopping for 2nd one
now. Its pretty bad here in getting new firearms but we
still can.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I must have had my head in the sand.
I've not heard any of this lately.

Recently, I took time to bring out and photograph all of my firearms for my records.
My wife exclaimed, "I didn't know we had so many."
I almost bit my tongue off.

I don't see national confiscation as EVER being possible in the U.S.
Voluntary turn-ins, yes. Certain cities, maybe.
But full blown? Never.

If you're a citizen of this country, you have a right to keep and bear arms. Period.
White supremacists? Yes.
Black Panthers? Yes
Whites? Yes
Blacks? Yes
BLM idiots? Yes
Muslims? Yes
Jews? Yes

You don't have to like it, but you have no right against having your sensibilities bruised. Be big boys and girls, and get some perspective.
Our right to keep and bear holds its origins in something far more sinister than self defense from other citizens.
It is intended so that we will always possess the means to defend ourselves from a tyrannical government.
It is intended as a catch-22. Our rights must be protected by the government, but this right specifically entails armed resistance against said government if it becomes destructive to these ends.
If we allow ourselves to get distracted in petty squabbles, we take our eyes off of the real threat.

Focus. Stay sharp.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The RINO republican or moderates gave up on abortion.
The moderate democrats have given up on gun control.

Maybe the reason for this post and concern is because 
the radical left is getting attention. The media is playing
their songs and ignoring their hate. My God when Trump
called them out for their violence he was maligned for 
comparing them to the racist kkk types.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe all the shootings are really right wingers causing this to make people think its the left...
With our ever growing POS politicians and thugs like Soros, i wouldnt put anything past anyone..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ammo, Ammo, Ammo

Guns ain't worth nuthin' if'n you ain't got no ammo.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Get close enough to me when I'm holding my Springfield M1A with fixed bayonet, and Ol' RPD don't really need no ammo.:tango_face_smile:

"What is the Spirit Of The Bayonet?"
"To KILL, Drill Sergeant!!"


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Ammo, Ammo, Ammo
> 
> Guns ain't worth nuthin' if'n you ain't got no ammo.


Thats what I am talking about Slippy cuase now your speaking my language...Peace through Superior Fire Power!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Left Know Something's Coming Involving Guns?
> 
> I for one entirely believe that something is in the works. The commies are willing to push their treason to any level and I do expect some significant gun related false flag to occur in which a "Conservative" shoots some "peaceful " lefties....


If you keep stirring the pot, you'll spill some eventually.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Get close enough to me when I'm holding my Springfield M1A with fixed bayonet, and Ol' RPD don't really need no ammo.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> "What is the Spirit Of The Bayonet?"
> "To KILL, Drill Sergeant!!"


Isn't a bayonet just bringing a knife to a gunfight?

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't think the left knows anything about guns. For example, on municipality outlawed any firearm that "discharged several bullets with one pull of the trigger." They meant "machineguns." They actually outlawed all shotguns.

What troubles me more is the push to circumvent a possible ban. For example, if you make your own gun you do not have to put a serial number on it. So naturally, several companies make receivers for AR-15 rifles--but they are only 80% completed. You get the jigs, the plans and the instructions on how to complete the receiver to working condition.

Since the receiver is "the gun" to the government, you can buy everything else out of the back of the nearest Chevy.

While I never did this, I did want a custom AR-15 with a tight twist barrel for prairie dogs. I bought a flat-top Colt receiver, and a gun shop built me a complete rifle with a thick, stainless Shilen barrel.

A local sheriff's deputy, trained as a sniper, bought me a bullet proof, one-piece ring mount, and aided me choosing a good Leupold scope.

It was a fun project, but the rifle essentially fell together. Accurate? Yikes! I chased a gallon milk jug cap all over the range until it shattered into dust.

Here's my point. This is a popular project, the 80% kits are just a new wrinkle. But when do you buy an alarm system for your home--before or after you're burglarized. So, why are so many people looking into owning legal, unnumbered firearms?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Far Left & Left & MSM & Democrats & Progressives & Socialists have been fermenting a Nationwide Zeitgeist against CCW/CHL/CWP (and Constitutional carry) since Bernhard Goetz (Even though he was not legally carrying ) as he was the writing on the wall for the Pro Minority Far Left & Left .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Isn't a bayonet just bringing a knife to a gunfight?
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Only if you automatically assume that your opponent, or opponents, will be 100 yards away. Or 50, or 10.
Ever take notice photos of WW1, WW2, Korean War, or Vietnam War infantrymen advancing on the enemy? Did you see that often some had fixed bayonets on their rifles?
I was well trained in bayonet fighting, using wood and steel rifles. In my case, it was the M14.
I do not know how much time the Army spends on it today, what with the short and lightweight M4. I don't even know how sturdy that adjustable butt stock would be for a Slash-N-Smash, or even a butt stroke.

My name is Sergeant Old School.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

There are many cases in history where a bayonet turned the tide.

I just finished reading a book on Gettysburg, where one officer told his men to fix bayonets, fire a volley, and then charge. While out-numbered, this tactic of scattering the oncoming then bayonetting those still standing won the day.

Then again, I'm prejudiced. I have every Japanese rock ever made, and I know how far 21 feet is...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are millions of US Army and USMC trained veterans in this country. BLM may win a few initial, minor skirmishes but then they will be eliminated.
> I am not discounting veterans of the other branches, my reasoning is simply that Army and Marines are trained as riflemen first, no matter what their MOS is.


Militias will be en vogue again (And rife with Former Military & Leos ) Ultra Rural and Rural (Smaller Cities ) will fare well , big cities not so much .


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Which gun manufacturer paid for the article? 

For 8 years President Obama was coming for your guns is hat he gun lobby said. Did not happen. 

Gun sales down overall so they drum up articles like this. 

There are those in both political parties that think you should have a waiting period to purchase a gun, background checks and some training required. The 2nd does say well regulated but any restriction such as you just got out of the mental health facility yesterday or have been making threats to kill someone for weeks is fought by the gun manufacturers and NRA.


The shooting incident of some type at a rally / demonstration will most likely occur but this talk of a false flag is just that false in my opinion. 

My recommendation stay away form rallies and demonstrations.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> There are many cases in history where a bayonet turned the tide.


A quick read -
CMOHS.org - Captain MILLETT, LEWIS L., U.S. Army

Bring a knife to a gunfight, someone asked?:vs_lol:
"small arms, automatic, and antitank fire". :vs_shocked:
Yes, he and his men did.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A quick read -
> CMOHS.org - Captain MILLETT, LEWIS L., U.S. Army
> 
> Bring a knife to a gunfight, someone asked?:vs_lol:
> ...


Short, but amazing read. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Short, but amazing read. Thanks for sharing that!


Because of that, the US 7th Infantry Division is forever known as "The Bayonet Division."
The senior Drill Sergeant for my Basic Combat Infantry Training platoon served in the 7th in the Korean War. I do not know if he was one of Captain Millett's men or not, but I DO know that our BCIT company spent a lot of time learning bayonet fighting. A LOT of time. And it is still in my brain today.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bring a knife to a gunfight, someone asked


This kind of reminds me of the joke civilians ask paratroopers. When asked why they jump out of aircraft, the paratroopers respond, _"You obviously haven't seen our planes..."_

I have faith in my edges and The Tueller Drill. I ask the question, _"Why did you bring a gun to a knife fight?"_


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bring a Snubby 38 revolver to a knife fight in a phone booth .


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

bayonet training was(at least when I was in) a week long grueling training session every morning after chow the part that really stuck in my head was "fix bayonets and prepare to take as many enemy with you- Prepare to die!!!"
now when some one asks or says "why jump out of a perfectly good airplane" I say cause in about 2 minute after leaving the door I will be in the enemy's face saying knock knock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there is always something involving guns -ALWAYS until some one shuts them up -an unarmed citizen is a subject of the state. through out history the pheasants have always armed themselves and revolted against tyranny.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> there is always something involving guns -ALWAYS until some one shuts them up -an unarmed citizen is a subject of the state. through out history the pheasants have always armed themselves and revolted against tyranny.












Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah yah ayh auto correct what can I say


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Makes you think if the Vegas and Tx shootings are not just crazies being crazies?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Using the successful disarming of the most populous States ( Ca. NY. NJ.DC Or. Wa. ... Then they can go the State route rather than Fed route ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Makes you think if the Vegas and Tx shootings are not just crazies being crazies?


Oh, I think you're right. So far, every section of investigation (Federal of Local) cannot figure out just what the Vegas shooter was trying to convey. I heard one pundit say the shooter had major gambling debts, but if that's right, wouldn't you shoot the creditor instead of innocent people you have never met?

As for the gun vs. knife segment, I still think it's the size of the fight in the dog. We have quasi-bangers in Madison. They strut, they usually wear a singular color somewhere on the bizarre clothes they wear, and I sincerely believe they have never test fired the Glocks they carry. There are limited areas to shoot near Madison unless you join a club with a range. I've only seen one black on a target range since I began in 1974.

I have a 34 dollar Ruger/CRKT 2-Stage Compact that I just didn't know what to do with. It's all roughed in now, and I'm thinking either a kirinaga edge or just get out the diamond slurry. I want to hear them tell that "knife to a gunfight" joke when they find their tendons don't work.

Their guns vs. 34 bucks and a wet rock...


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ammo, Ammo, Ammo
> 
> Guns ain't worth nuthin' if'n you ain't got no ammo.


Amen! Loaded 156 rounds of .357 this week. Every time I watch the news (which is almost all the time) I get the urge to load more.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been an AK guy but the past few months I've been thinking about diversifying with an AR. Might be a good time to get off the dime. probably should have done it when I thought about it months ago.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I've been an AK guy but the past few months I've been thinking about diversifying with an AR. Might be a good time to get off the dime. probably should have done it when I thought about it months ago.


Now would be the time to take the leap.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't do it , look for that Poly Tech or Norinco type 56 "Spiker " under folder or sidefolder you have always coveted ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Would Trump trade allowing AWB 2 for ( The Tax Bill, The wall funding, Kate's Law , Replace the ACA ) ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Would Trump trade allowing AWB 2 for ( The Tax Bill, The wall funding, Kate's Law , Replace the ACA ) ?


No, because then he would be a one term POTUS.


----------

